# NBC Sports TDF Fantasy Cycling Challenge



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone else participating this year? 

Fantasy Cycling Challenge

I didn't see a Roadbike Review Group, so I went aheat and set up a public group: "Roadbike Review"

Team Buzzard is slowly creeping up the rankings - currently in 133rd place.

Does anyone know what the total number of participants is?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm in -- but already committed on another group. Watch out for Team 49% Hematocrit. I nailed 2nd overall at the end of stage 1 (!), but fell like a rock after stage 2 to 657th place.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> I'm in -- but already committed on another group. Watch out for Team 49% Hematocrit. I nailed 2nd overall at the end of stage 1 (!), but fell like a rock after stage 2 to 657th place.


Wow! Second overall for the stage? That's impressive. I screwed up my overall on the prologue because I didn't realize I could modify my team through the practice stages. I'm bouncing back nicely though.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Buzzard said:


> Wow! Second overall for the stage? That's impressive. I screwed up my overall on the prologue because I didn't realize I could modify my team through the practice stages. I'm bouncing back nicely though.


I just saw on the daily prizes that, by virtue of my second place after stage 1, I missed the Fi'zik Curve Saddle by 3 points. :mad2: 

I screwed up today's stage because I also didn't realize I could modify my roster.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Watch out, Team Chicken Nuggets is settled in at 58th overall, but I haven't come very close at a stage win yet. I want to win a stage, but it really comes down to pure luck as to who actually finishes in the top 15 in a stage. You can easily name 80% of the top 15 or 20 spots in a sprint finish, but the order and then those random guys that happen to be there are what screws it up.

Edit to add: I really want that Cervelo. Like fo' realz.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

erj549 said:


> Watch out, Team Chicken Nuggets is settled in at 58th overall, but I haven't come very close at a stage win yet. I want to win a stage, but it really comes down to pure luck as to who actually finishes in the top 15 in a stage. You can easily name 80% of the top 15 or 20 spots in a sprint finish, but the order and then those random guys that happen to be there are what screws it up.
> 
> Edit to add: I really want that Cervelo. Like fo' realz.


58th overall is very impressive. You're right, there's a whole lot of luck involved with such a large participant pool. It's going to be a little more difficult once we're forced to lock in our rosters.

I'm thinking about stacking my team just to go for the win on one the Cervelo bike stages, rather than going for a high placing overall. A thousand other people have probably had that same idea. Oh well, it's still challenging and educational.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Buzzard said:


> 58th overall is very impressive. You're right, there's a whole lot of luck involved with such a large participant pool. It's going to be a little more difficult once we're forced to lock in our rosters.
> 
> I'm thinking about stacking my team just to go for the win on one the Cervelo bike stages, rather than going for a high placing overall. A thousand other people have probably had that same idea. Oh well, it's still challenging and educational.


The Cervelos prizes are both on mountaintop finishes, for whatever that's worth. I still haven't decided whether I'm going to go for the overall or one of those Cervelos with my final roster. 

Regardless, it's still a lot of fun and makes me pay a little more attention to those guys that finish in 13th place or whatever.

One more day until the final roster... Good luck everybody! 

Keep it posted up here for if anybody wins stuff, it would be cool to know.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I joined .


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Tough day for Team Buzzard. Still in 158th place overall (out of 10,000+ participants?). I had a really hard time selecting a lineup for today's stage. Wasn't sure how the GC guys would fair, so I ended up leaving them out of my lineup.

I had Chavanel, Gilbert, Gerrans and Valverde coming through top 15. Chavanel's timing was a little off. Valverde missed a turn in the last kms. I think Gerrans got caught up in one of the many crashes. Not sure what happened to Gilbert. Had a good pick with Mollema, and stuck with Morkov to hang on to polka dots.

Now it gets serious. And I still can't decide if I want to go for stage wins or the overall GC.

Good luck!


----------

